# probloms backing up



## cdlegate (Apr 8, 2011)

when trying to backup my mtd tractor the wheels toe in and you can not control the steering


for example when backing up the left wheels turns right and the right wheel turns left... 

what is causing this?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Either the tie rod is worn out, the holes for the tie rod is oblonged or the spindle stops are bent down too far.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sound like front end rod problem..early warning signs of soon to be failure,lets hope your not mowing down slope. ...might want to check front wheel bearing also.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Could be the wheels- they use a plastic bushing - but then itd do it rolling forward as well most likely.

On my '92 white the right front spindle stop was bent below the front axle once - when i backed up the right front tire would snap all the way back to the chassis. Just had to carefully bend the stop back up.


----------

